# Sigma lens repair



## MrFotoFool (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a Sigma 100-300 f/4 that I love - very sharp and the ideal range and aperture. (As we all know Canon does not offer a lens like this). However, a couple months ago the autofocus stopped working. I contacted CRIS Camera, which is one of Sigma's authorized service centers (and is in my state) and they said because the lens is no longer made they cannot repair it. They were not even willing to look at it. I think (my memory is faulty here) I emailed Sigma afterwards and they did not reply. *Just wondering if anyone knows of a reliable camera repair that would likely be able to fix it?*


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2012)

If Sigma did not reply to your e-mail, call them. I would not assume anything just because a e-mail got lost somehow. Thats pretty common.
I had only 1 of 4 lenses that Sigma would repair, the other three they would not, so I no longer buy 
Sigma. Not being to repair a 4 year old lens turned me off to them.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow - would not repair three out of four of their own lenses? That is pretty bad and I will no longer buy Sigma either. (Of course before the autofocus on this used lens went out, I bought a brand new Sigma 85 f/1.4 for a thousand bucks, so I hope that one lasts). Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 23, 2012)

I got a reply email from Sigma today. They said the lens is out of production (and thus cannot be repaired) but I could trade it in for a credit towards a new Sigma lens. Of course I am smart enough now never to do that, having learned my lesson. I think I will get the 70-200 2.8 (non IS) Canon and use it with 1.4x extender when needed (which I already have).


----------

